# Missing cat "peppa"



## Campinitos (Oct 29, 2009)

Peppa a much loved 9 month old black & white cat with pink collar. Last seen at 5pm on Friday 17th Feb near Rydal Avenue in Freckleton, Preston, Lancashire.

If seen please contact 01772 634066
REWARD OFFERED FOR HER SAFE RETURN


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

oh no i am so sorry to hear she is lost!


----------

